# Bentyl Questions



## bones (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm at my wits end with IBS so I've started taking Bentyl daily as a last resort. I used to take it only as needed but I see no other option.It's kind of working but the worst part is the CONSTIPATION. I've taken almost 25 grams (63 % RDA) today just to feel somewhat decent.I sucks at work because the constipated bits of stool at my bottom cause frequent though small farts. Does anyone have any tricks they've used to handle Bentyl?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

25 grams of fiber?If that much fiber isn't helping the stool any it may be time to add a bit of an osmotic.You could see if Magnesium Oxide 200-750 mgs (400 is the USRDA minimum 1000 is the USRDA maximum for daily use) helps or try Miralax.Some people prefere a stool softener, I'd try the ones without a stimulatory laxative to start.Stimulatory laxatives aren't as dangerous as feared (and what the lawyers have them put on the label) and can be used if the osmotics do not do enough.


----------

